# molly, come home darling!



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought maybe we could just collect ideas and numbers. check websites and whenever one of us, has a minute browse the net to look for a hint to find molly and get that little baby back home where she belongs.

name: molly
breed: poodle
age: 9months
sex: female

this detail is important too, dusty and molly were lost on Mar 7 2009.
molly is gone since that day.


*let's check the lost/found-dog sections regurlarly:*
LOST/FOUND dogs in puerto rico

*let's check the shelters regularly:*
petfinder - list of PR shelters

*sale-sites incase someone stole her and wants to sell :bysmilie: *
for sale


I looked up a few words in spanish, maybe they will help us.
dog: perro / can
lost: perdido
for sale: de venta
poodle: el perro de aguas

*and an online dictionary spanish/english*
dictionary

here a few pictures if by any chance you see a 'for sale' add or a lost/found pet add:

















*let us all work together to bring molly back home. 
molly, sweetheart it's time to go home now :smootch: 


“Hope is not a dream but a way of making dreams become reality.”*


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful ideas. Bless you for posting this.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is so sweet and a very good idea!!! Thank you and I know Daisy wants her baby home!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, what a nice thing for you to do!! Yes, let's try to get that little girl back home!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok miss molly... that enough vacation time for you.


we need you to come back home or just bark bark bark reallllly loudly so someone can find you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great idea! Puerto Rico has Craig's List, too. I just checked it and found nothing.  Maybe a listing could be placed on both the pets and lost and found section. 

Linda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This whole issue with Molly being missing has really upset me deeply. I do NOT mean to offend anyone but I have read some really scary things about how many view dogs in PR. And I pray deeply that Molly has not fallen into any of their hands.

MOLLY COME HOME PLEASE!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Where in Puerto Rico do they live in?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Becky, you are such a SWEETHEART!!! Bless your heart!!! :wub: :grouphug: :wub: 

I, too, want Molly to come home. I think about her every day. 

I will check the sites you have provided. 

Thank you for starting this thread, Becky! :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 18 2009, 03:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747376


> Where in Puerto Rico do they live in?[/B]


the area is calles juncos.

thank you all.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww this is such a wonderful idea Becky. I know Daisy will really appreciate it :heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful idea :grouphug:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay well I actually did have a look through ALL the rescues in PR. I wasn't going to just say "Oh good luck" because that isn't getting very far right now. 

Here's my feedback:

I think Molly may of been mis labeled as another breed, so I am currently going through all the photos trying to look for resemblance, as I think some dogs have been mislabeled as the wrong breed. Yes i realise she looks poodle to us, but to other people she may look like a different breed.

I went through:

Aguadilla Puerto Rico, PR 1 787 431 6865
Fajardo, PR 1-787-801-6387
Guaynabo, PR 1-888-823-6782
Mayaguez, PR 787-834-4510
Rincon, PR (787) 823-7167
Salinas, PR 787-824-5337
San Juan, PR (787) 455-6058
Vieques, PR 1 (787) 741- 0209
Villalba, PR 787-847-5222

However only some of the photos came up. There was one rescue I was especially interested in looking in...

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...9&preview=1

I cant seem to view their photos.... They are Adopcionmascotas.com (Guaynabo, PR). 


I will try and do some more digging tonight and see what I can find.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Some Classifieds which caught my eye:

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=569021

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=568701

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=568633

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=567831


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone reading this please review my review on page 1 at the bottom of the page...

http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=567072

(Not to sure...That poodle looks a bit older than 9 months)

And another one here http://www.clasificadosonline.com/UDPetsDetail.asp?ID=565006

I have COMPLETLY searched the http://www.clasificadosonline.com for her....Those are some links which I hope help.... I thought they could be Molly because they have no photos or sound a bit strange...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Becky this is so sweet of you. Great starts on finding Molly. :sLo_grouphug3: 

I hope she is found soon. :smcry:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a wonderful thing to do Becky. I am just heartsick over Molly and I will check what you have provided. At least it makes us feel we are helping in some way. Thanks Becky.
Thanks to Kayteuk also. And everyone who is helping in what ever way they know how.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I am going to see if I can get the PR newspapers to publish something... Maybe a story about how people from all over the globe are looking for this little girl lost in PR. That will definitly make them jump. Hopefully...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

BECKY you have a heart of gold ..
Daisy try ringing your local animal hospital's ..


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I had a thought....Why havent we used facebook to make a group to find Molly? One of the biggest social network sites out there must hold some clues!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 18 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747713


> BECKY you have a heart of gold ..
> Daisy try ringing your local animal hospital's ..[/B]



QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Mar 18 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747802


> I had a thought....Why havent we used facebook to make a group to find Molly? One of the biggest social network sites out there must hold some clues![/B]



great ideas!
I just looked up in the yellow pages puerto ric, I can't find any animal hospitals. but I will continue looking for something similar. 

you all are a fabulous bunch of people :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Becky, you are an incredible individual. What a great idea to let us all get involved in helping to find Molly. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Mar 18 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747708


> I am going to see if I can get the PR newspapers to publish something... Maybe a story about how people from all over the globe are looking for this little girl lost in PR. That will definitly make them jump. Hopefully...[/B]


that is a great idea!!! 

these two I looked up today. unfortunately I can't ring them. but emails are fine too I hope.

Humacao Animal Shelter Inc/Albergue De Animales Carr 198 Int 914 Km 3.4 Humacao, Puerto Rico 00791 t: ver teléfono787-285-0805 
Animal Rescue Foundation of Rincon 4 Cambijas Rincon, Puerto Rico 00677 t: ver teléfono787-823-7167



this detail is important too, dusty and molly were lost on *Mar 7 2009. *
molly is gone since that day.


hope: 
QUOTE


> this is starting to look more and more like a dogknapping. there is such a thing in most countries, particularly 3rd world countries, and it's known as 'dog mafia'. someone will steal your dog, wait for reward fliers and bring your dog back. it's a sick and inhumane practice but it is not uncommon.
> they do it for the money, and nobody will give them as much money for a dog than its rightful owner. for that reason, i doubt they'd be advertising a stolen dog for sale on classifieds but hey, there are many dumb criminals...
> 
> i think you mentioned that you had posted a reward on the flier ($500?) and that's good. who knows how much money they expect but $500 is plenty. are they waiting for you to raise that amount? don't! at this point, they're pretty much stuck with molly. can't take her anywhere, can't show her to anyone. make sure there are enough fliers out there so that anyone who sees her will recognize your dog. i know every day without her is one more atrocious day but i believe time is on your side now. it's a small world on a puerto rican island and word will get out, sooner than later.
> ...


suzanne, I HOPE HOPE HOPE that molly will be brought back home soon.

*let's think,...
shopping centers, library, vets doctors, gas-stations, 
those places a lot of peole come pass. maybe daisy your husband could hang up new signs, with the reward again, so eeryone HAS to see the ad.*
*FLYER
*
*what is important while making a flyer*

ohh I wish I was closer to you.

hugs
becky


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- what a wonderful idea. So thoughtful of you.

I wish I had more time to help right now, but I'm still praying that we find Molly and get her home to Daisy and Dusty asap.

If we find that we need to set up a donation fund, please count me in. I would appreciate a pm about this if we do as I have been missing a lot of posts with all the travelling.

Molly -- we know that you want to come home and we want to help find you!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been doing some searching as well and nothing yet but not giving up hope. I do think bombarding everywhere with flyers with photo and reward could well bring some positive response. As I mentioned earlier particularly to all vets , groomers as well as places that sell pet food etc. Someone might just spot her.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate to bring this up but has anyone thought about the possibility that someone thinks they can breed her and make money? Is there anyone who lives near you, Daisy, that has a dog like or similar to yours? Just a thought. I pray she makes her way home soon.


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Heini's mommy-you are so so so wonderful!!! I never would have thought to do this... You rock!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i just saw this thread. very nice initiative, becky :thumbsup: 

i also just saw a thread from Daisy, about........... her rottweiller neighbour.
could it be.......? i hate to think of that option but i don't put anything past anyone at anytime.
neigbor's quarrels can escalate into some nasty ugliness.

i'm suddenly hoping that mafia boy is hiding molly somewhere.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Although I have not posted in like...forever...I do try to read posts at work :innocent: 

Anyway, I saw this article and thought perhaps somebody could call the SPCA mentioned and see if Molly could be there. I sure hope she comes home soon.... :grouphug: :grouphug: 


http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/news_wtnh_win...option_20090319


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (flossysmom @ Mar 20 2009, 02:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748422


> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/news_wtnh_win...option_20090319[/B]



maybe that's another option.
I contacted them and wrote down all details and a send a picture of molly, I hope they will have a positive answer. or forward it to the person who has found molly.

let us keep our fingers pressed.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

crossing my fingers and toes...... rayer: :heart: 

"I dont have fingers or toes so I'm crossing my leash around mom's legs when we go for a walk" xoxox Hunter


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

It's so scary not knowing what is going on with Daisy or Molly.  :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree - has anyone heard from her????


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I sure hope we hear soon. I am worried about all of them.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

no news is good news ... :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Could we start a reward fund?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (SueC @ Mar 25 2009, 03:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750961


> Could we start a reward fund?[/B]


*
that is a good idea. I just have no idea how to organize that. 
I will ask joe, maybe he can help us and we can all collect money to him or so?

I hope so much daisy is fine and well up, the baby is alright and molly is back?!

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------

